# Show steer



## rosslogan (Dec 29, 2013)

I am looking to buy a show steer. I need some help with the basic things like what to feed and when to worm him. I would love some help thanks


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

You might try putting this in the cattle section. I know a few things about cattle but not too much about the show prep... except for products to use on the hair lol.


----------



## DoubleR (Jan 13, 2014)

I'd love to help if I can. I'll look for the cattle section. I'm new so may take me a few


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

It's under all things animals and then there are several sub forums. Cattle is one of those


----------

